# BEWARE OF BUSH



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Here is what President Bushy is doing for his new budget. Yes, people Bush has not funded numerous grants for local and state law enforcement agencies, even though some of you may believe it in your minds.



> Programs Bush would cut include water projects, rural conservation, aid to state and local law enforcement agencies, the Amtrak passenger railroad, and federal prisons


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

And what reliable media source did this quote come from, just out of curiousity? The Howard Dean homepage? Note the part that says "Programs Bush would cut..."

Typical liberal rhetoric!


----------



## ELO (May 24, 2002)

It pains me to say I heard this same quote on WBZ 1030 AM this morning on my way to work.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Oh is this anything like the evil Bush who's doing away with overtime?
Give me a break!
:shock:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

And he ruined the economy! And he wants to take away a woman's rights to kill her baby when she's 8 3/4 months pregnant! And spending Thanksgiving with the troops was EVIL! NO BLOOD FOR OIL!!!! IMPEACH THE BASTARD!

:uc: :uc: :uc: :uc: 

WBZ or not, it still doesn't explain where this bit of "news" is coming from.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Bush*

Not to mention that his grand dad supported Hitler, and he is BIG OIL, and he was arrested for OUI, and he has enslaved two dogs, and he eats MEAT, and he's from Texas, where the defenders of the Alamo threw themselves onto the bayonets of the peace-loving Mexicans!!!! :shock:

And he's from the South, the rebel bastard! "he's card-carying follower of Brother John Birch, he belongs to the Antioch Baptist Church, and he's got a commie flag tacked up on the wall inside his garage!"*

Hey, Bush isn't a perfect choice for conservatives, but he is better than any bolshevik bast**ds the democrats are attempting to foist on us...heck, why don't we just refer to the democrats as they do in National Review: "the stupid party"...

*apologies to CDB...


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Well, thank God we have Ted Kennedy, a murderer and role model for us all!


----------



## ELO (May 24, 2002)

This is all being generated by the release on Monday of Bush's proposed 2005 budget. The majority (in my opinion) of the reporting contains some “he said, she said”. The quote on the radio related to under funding of police comes from some democratic spokes person. To the ire of the Dems deficit spending is up and, a greater (and to them a disproportioned) amount of the spending is tagged for overseas spending (i.e. war on terror) and not for "homeland" defense issues (which includes police, fire and ems) – just an FYI…

It is election season - so let the games begin!


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

> And what reliable media source did this quote come from, just out of curiousity


I got it from Comcast Homepage of the News.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Dunny you just love Bush. oops that doesn't sound right,  well you know what I mean.


----------



## Burner1 (Jul 30, 2002)

"The sellout Administration". Long have politics and sellouts gone hand and hand. This time is different. The "Twin Towers" was just the tip of the iceberg. Corporate America is being given a free ride to operate and conduct business in the very countries that want to see our way of life ruined...they are off to a good start. Middle class America (you and me) run and support this country. Why are we not running it? Corporate America dollars are going straight to countries that are trying to destroy our way of life. We are already falling far behind, but our dollars are going to countries that hate our existence is absurd. Wake up and start telling your Congressman/woman you have had enough. Stop bitching on boards like this and actually do something. Bush and others, it doesn't matter if you a Democrat or Republican, are ruining this country. I'm tired of the elite making decisions for "us" when it is "us" that truely have the best interests of this country at heart. Dunngie, I may not be a woman, but I feel for you...Roe v. Wade was never meant to be overturned in any fashion. As the law is written now, if you have a birth defect, you are breaking the law if you "choose" to terminate! I'm pissed! I may not be able to run for Federal office for another 2 years, but I will run...I'm tired of this country being sold out! O.K., I'm done...for now.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Oh yes, Gil, I have MUCHO respect for our current President... yes, I sure do love PRESIDENT Bush!

Burner, I think you're referring to partial birth abortions. It's a procedure where a woman gives birth to a child up to it's neck, then the doctor puntures the back of the baby's head and sucks it's brains out before completing delivery of the dead infant... and it bothers you that Bush is against that??? The LIBERALS' argument - of course - is that partial birth abortions are necessary for the health of the woman carrying the child. However, it has been determined by numerous physicians that this procedure is absolutely unnecessary and does not help nor hinder the health of the woman... it's just flat out cruelty. http://news.findlaw.com/hdocs/docs/abortion/2003s3.pdf Personally, I think abortion after the second trimester is ridiculous anyway, and even THAT'S pushing it!

Do you know what Howard Dean said he wants to do on his campaign website? He said he wants to make sure that more women and girls are educated about birth control... GIRLS. He wants to make condoms more readily available to them, like in schools... that's a great place for them! That's exactly the message we need to send out to American children, it's okay to have sex even though you've barely sprouted a pube! Go ahead! Here, we'll give you all the rubbers you need! He also said he wants to make sure women and girls in other countries have access to birth control... oh gee, yup, that's an American priority! Nevermind homeless vets or teenagers with AIDS because their school-issued rubber broke, let's make sure Fatima Ugushu Mohammurabi doesn't get knocked up again! Partial-birth abortions for everyone!!!

And, the whole "corporate America" thing is anti-Republican propaganda. It's older than God. CEO's have been running this country WAY before Bush was in office. Clinton was was pretty busy rubbing his nose between their cheeks as well. I absolutely agree that these private corporations should not be dealing with countries that hate America, but you know what will happen by writing your Congressman about it? NOTHING... because this is the way they like it!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 23, 2003)

President Bush is far better than that flaming liberal democ rat Kerry !!! Kerry was part of hanoi jane fonda's group that provided comfort and support to the viet cong - a useful idiot the vc called that ilk . granted he did well in vietnam - b4 he became a left wing looney, more liberal than 
ted kennedy - kerry will raise your taxes, appoint liberal judges and wage war on the police - a typical commiecrat - i think, therefore i vote Republican


----------



## ELO (May 24, 2002)

Kerry, for all his talk of corporate wellfare and tax breaks, has been a leading recipient (as a senator) of dollars from special interest for the past 15 years!! Another thing, Kerry was in the senate when it was controlled by democrats and you had a democrat in the White House, if his ideas are so bold and brilliant why didnt he bring them to the plate then??? Just something to ponder.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Some of you poor kids oversimplify.
Corporate America and UNIONS both have screwed people out of jobs and twisted the economy. Want proof? Look at the steel industry. Pittsburgh/Allentown/Bethlehem/etc all going like crazy post WWII into the 60's. Then the Unions kept striking and wages went wayyyyy up!
Along came the 70's and U.S. steel industry couldn't compete when the Vietnam war tapered off. 
 

There are so many checks and balances whenever somebody blames a president for an economy I haveta puke!
:uc: 

Any fellow vets remember the 1980 military payraise of 11%? Carter pushed it through Congress as he went out the door. Guess who's administration had to absorb/fund it? Correct Reagan! So next fiscal year when we only got 3%, Boy were there alot of disgruntled service people who thought Reagan was a jerk! So please stop pissing about what President did whatever. Your elected Congress is in the mix too!
:wl: =P~


----------

